# how to tell if filter is too powerful?



## sarahsarah (Mar 1, 2011)

It recently came to my attention that I was mistreating my betta by keeping him in a vase. A couple of days ago I moved him to a 5 gallon aquarium that I dug out of the closet. The tank is a good 5-6 years old and I have no idea what brand it is or what kind of filter it is. The question I have is this: today I noticed my betta's tail fin looks like it is shredded. I'm worried this might be due to the filter being too powerful. How would I know if the filter or current is too powerful for him? He doesn't seem to be avoiding the area of intake or where the filtered water comes out. Is there something else that could be causing his tail to become shredded? He went from an unheated tank to a heated tank....could a sudden temperature fluctuation possibly cause that? I started feeding him twice daily instead of every few days, so I don't think he is biting hit own tail out of hunger...
Please help!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

With the filter, the betta should be struggling with the current, getting tossed around the tank, or just pain avoiding the out take completely. If none of those things are happening, then the filter should be okay. You can always baffle it with a sponge filter/the soda bottle trick.

As far as the shredded fins, it could be a number of things. He could have developed fin rot, of course that doesn't happen overnight. There could be things in your tank that he is catching his tail on. Do you have any decor that had sharp edges? If you can run any decor. across a piece of toilet paper and it rips or tears easily, then it's too harsh for your betta.
Tail biting could be a problem too, it usually happens to bored bettas. You can tell if they bite, usually there are pieces or chunks taken out of his tail. If it is shredded though, it's not likely that it's tail biting.
The last thing I can think of that could be a problem is the intake of the filter. If he can swim by it, and it's strong, it could be sucking his fins in.

I hope you can figure out what the problem is! Oh, you should probably treat his tail with aquarium (or some people suggest epsom) salt.


----------



## Airplane (Jan 6, 2011)

Question regarding the filter power.

So I've got a piece of aquarium sponge on the intake as well as the output of my Top Fin 10 filter and my betta seems to like hanging out at the output side close to where the water has the most current. He spreads his fins out and they appear to ripple with the current. Is that a good thing and he's just enjoying the full-body massage? LOL


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Airplane said:


> Question regarding the filter power.
> 
> So I've got a piece of aquarium sponge on the intake as well as the output of my Top Fin 10 filter and my betta seems to like hanging out at the output side close to where the water has the most current. He spreads his fins out and they appear to ripple with the current. Is that a good thing and he's just enjoying the full-body massage? LOL


Some betta's do seem to love swimming into currents.

Take a look at this youtube video of a past posters crazy little betta. This all started cause this poster was wondering what the strange noise was in his filter only to find his betta inside. He couldn't figure out how his betta was getting in. Old Fish Lady suggested mounting a camera there to spy on him, rest is history http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYsZ7ynQuzo


----------



## sarahsarah (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow..thanks for the quick reply! I think it must be the intake for the water filter, since the only decorations in his tank are live and silk plants, nothing with sharp edges at all, and his tail isn't missing any chunks. I'm thinking I might put some cheesecloth on the end of the intake...has anyone else tried this? Or any other ideas on how to protect him from the water intake?


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

We call them pre-filter sponges. You can either make one or buy one. They not only stop the intake from eating debris but also spread the intake's effective surface area. 
This will keep him from sucking up to the filter for naps.

Any store that carries the Fluval Edge should have a small black box in the hanging parts called Pre-Filter Sponge.


Its my favorite one for small filters, I use it on the 92gph walmart $10.00 filters, its only three bucks and they're easy to clean and very effective. You run water through them and squeeze squeeze...

Petco, Petsupermarket, etc.


----------

